# fastest dither fish buggign me



## candidpets (May 21, 2015)

Every place o go to has all these beautiful rainbow fish as dithers

use to be silver dollars pacus and dianos

what happened?

Just curious which are the quickest?


----------



## Fishnut71 (Dec 7, 2014)

My money would be on giant danios. They're built like tiny tunas


----------



## greenterror85 (Feb 19, 2015)

I recently had some Silver Dollars in with a few juvenile SA Cichlids. They are fast but too nervous. They didn't last long. I've had a couple of Opaline Gouramis in with the cichlids for about 6 months now. They are very fast and really don't take any **** from the cichlids. They are all one big happy family...lol The danios are a good choice but as far as silver dollars go...way too skittish for me. When they get stressed, they get ick very easy (in my experiences).


----------



## candidpets (May 21, 2015)

the dither fish must be faster than the prey species minnnows and goldfish?


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I used to have silver dollars with my geos and angels. They were too jittery and were always getting spooked whenever I approached the tank. I rehomed them this year. That's what I love about cichlids, they go towards you instead of away from you.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

mambee said:


> That's what I love about cichlids, they go towards you instead of away from you.


I wish my Multies and N. brichardi did that


----------



## candidpets (May 21, 2015)

as they get big they are going towards me

my poolini specially but the small are stil scared

I did not get jaguar cichild or red devil because they tank chunks out of you sometimes when they get big, my jaguar use to attack me when i put my hand in the tank


----------



## Ten Tonne Tomahawk (Apr 24, 2015)

Mono Argents or Mono Sebae may be a different avenue.
They like Brackish water and Argets can even be kept in marine water, but I have seen them used as Dithers with bigger S/C Americans before to good effect.


----------

